# Fishbites



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I know that people have been using fishbites a lot. I would like to target mainly pups, trout, and flounder from the surf. My only question is which fishbite should I choose?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Go with sandflea flavor ....... Definitely does the trick ..... River


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

bloodworm!


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

My main problem is should I pick EZ type or the Fish-N-Strips type. What's the difference??


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

I've had good luck with pink shrimp. Haven't tried sand flea yet. Ordered some last week to try in 3 weeks. On sale at BPS for $4.49!


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah I'm going to try and head to bps this weekend and buy a couple types to test in 2 weeks. Seems like so far I will grar pack of fleas, bloodworms, and shrimp. I'll ask some advice from the guys at bps.


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

I prefer EZ...cut to fit. I tip whatever bait I have with little triangle pieces. Caught a 40 in. + drum on saltEd shrimp and FB at Jekyll Island in October.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

So it doesn't affect how it works? Is the EZ just cuttable and that's the only difference?


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't think you'll catch many flounder or trout on fishbites. I could be wrong though. I know pups will eat them but you'll probably be mainly catching pan fish with them. If you want cheap bait why not just dig some fleas right on the beach where you're fishing?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

yes i have a sand flea rake. I have just heard a lot about Fishbites and was curious to whether they are worth my time buying.


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

I've cut up the strips too. The long lasting formula has cloth mesh so it stays on hook better. It's pretty tough stuff so need sharp knife or scissors. The EZ is usually cheaper too.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Got Fish? said:


> yes i have a sand flea rake. I have just heard a lot about Fishbites and was curious to whether they are worth my time buying.


Oh. Yea they are worth buying. They're typically cheaper than the real thing, work just as well, and they don't need to be kept on ice like works/shrimp/squid. You can just buy em and toss em in your box and hit the beach.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds like a deal. Is it true they are pup catching machines?


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

I've seen people tip the hook with FB even while using real fleas. I was skeptical until last spring when a guy on a little pier in Panacea, FL gave me a small piece. I actually caught flounder, black drum and trout on it. Left there and went straight to Walmart!


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Alright I'm sold. Now I just need to pick which one I want. My main target is all the fun fish: pups, black drum, flounder, trout.... Etc. what is the best FB for those species?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> Alright I'm sold. Now I just need to pick which one I want. My main target is all the fun fish: pups, black drum, flounder, trout.... Etc. what is the best FB for those species?


They're all good. Shrimp is my go-to in green and pink. Clam is good, too. Will try the sand flea this spring. Don't expect too many flounder or trout on them, though.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't go fishing with fishbites solely to use them. I usually bring shrimp, cutbait and fishbites and use each one until i know whats biting.


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

The only other flavor I've tried is clam (orange). Wasn't impressed. Oystertoads liked it at St. Simons Island. lol


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

So my plan is to bring fresh shrimp, my sand flea rake, sand flea FB, shrimp FB. I will be fishing for 3 days all day so that should last me the whole time.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Where are you going and when?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

yerbyray said:


> Where are you going and when?




I'll be in Oak Island NC sometime next week


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Got Fish? said:


> So my plan is to bring fresh shrimp, my sand flea rake, sand flea FB, shrimp FB. I will be fishing for 3 days all day so that should last me the whole time.


A bag of fishbites will last the entire season if you cut them into pieces like you would bloodworms or shrimp


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

afout07 said:


> A bag of fishbites will last the entire season if you cut them into pieces like you would bloodworms or shrimp


I don't know about that...pretty easy to go through a bag in a 2-3 day trip when the fish are chewing.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

I always carry a pack of bloodworm fishbites with me. Usually they'll work just as well as the real thing, but sometimes the fish want the real worms. I've caught a lot of small trout on the bloodworm fishbites as well.


----------



## jimmiebrown (Mar 20, 2015)

My Dad likes the Shrimp Fish N Strips for catching Pompano Surf Casting. Also catches Whiting, Blue Runners and Jacks with same flavor. He has tried the other flavors and has most success with Shrimp. Bass Pro Shop just had a great sale on those. The beauty of the FB is that you can cast as hard as you want and not lose the bait. I wish I had a nickle for every time I casted and watched one of my Sand Fleas fly off the hook. It's especially helpful when the fish are biting and you don't waste time re-baiting.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Does anyone know how long the bass pro sale is going on for?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

After reading fishbites' website, it says the fast acting formula is better for water temps below 65. Should i switch to the fast acting for next week (high of 70 air temp) or should i still get the long lasting?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Just got back from Bass Pro. I bought:

FB Bloodworm Fast Acting
FB EZ Shrimp (Green) Long Lasting
FB EZ Shrimp (Pink) Long Lasting


I will post a report after my trip next week.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I have yet to catch anything on the fast acting. I have used the long lasting BW with the mesh inside. Caught some nice rock last year this time. As long as the water is in the 50's the long lasting will work.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I will be fishing in 70 degree air temps so im not sure what water temps should be, but I have two packs of long lasting and one pack of fast acting. Now it's just time to test them. I will post my results as soo as I can.


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

I always go with the long lasting.....but that is just my opinion.......
Dave


----------

